# Video Projects



## MattTheNewf (Feb 27, 2012)

*5 Board Bench*

Here is my latest project, made this for my mom. Hope to get back to the inifinity mirror during the week.


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

MattTheNewf said:


> *5 Board Bench*
> 
> Here is my latest project, made this for my mom. Hope to get back to the inifinity mirror during the week.


Looks good Matthew.

Mike


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

MattTheNewf said:


> *5 Board Bench*
> 
> Here is my latest project, made this for my mom. Hope to get back to the inifinity mirror during the week.


Hey matthew, thats a great looking bench! I'm sure your mom will love it!


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

MattTheNewf said:


> *5 Board Bench*
> 
> Here is my latest project, made this for my mom. Hope to get back to the inifinity mirror during the week.


Matthew, You make me proud. I have so much fun making these videos with you. Fantastic end result. Dad Loves ya


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

MattTheNewf said:


> *5 Board Bench*
> 
> Here is my latest project, made this for my mom. Hope to get back to the inifinity mirror during the week.


Way to go Matthew and tipping my hat to ya Dad, well done,


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

MattTheNewf said:


> *5 Board Bench*
> 
> Here is my latest project, made this for my mom. Hope to get back to the inifinity mirror during the week.


An excellent looking bench and a great use of a pneumatic nailer


----------



## dbol (Mar 11, 2010)

MattTheNewf said:


> *5 Board Bench*
> 
> Here is my latest project, made this for my mom. Hope to get back to the inifinity mirror during the week.


nice work kid!


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

MattTheNewf said:


> *5 Board Bench*
> 
> Here is my latest project, made this for my mom. Hope to get back to the inifinity mirror during the week.


Great job on bench.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

MattTheNewf said:


> *5 Board Bench*
> 
> Here is my latest project, made this for my mom. Hope to get back to the inifinity mirror during the week.


Very impressive. Turned out great.


----------



## Uffe (Mar 9, 2012)

MattTheNewf said:


> *5 Board Bench*
> 
> Here is my latest project, made this for my mom. Hope to get back to the inifinity mirror during the week.


That's really good work! You can be proud of yourself and of your father. I wish my father would have done same to me when I was a kid. God bless!


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

MattTheNewf said:


> *5 Board Bench*
> 
> Here is my latest project, made this for my mom. Hope to get back to the inifinity mirror during the week.


Very good - you and your dad have lots to be proud of - and the father - son bonding is just fantastic!!

Matt, I know what you might like to ask your mom and dad to get you for your birthday - Battery operated drill or and screw driver!! Turning all those screws by hand… my hats off to you, young man!

God bless you and your work.


----------



## MattTheNewf (Feb 27, 2012)

*Cuttin Glass 1/4"*

A quick video - glass cutting


----------



## MattTheNewf (Feb 27, 2012)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Cuttin Glass 1/4"*
> 
> A quick video - glass cutting


This video is a part of my infinity mirror project.


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Cuttin Glass 1/4"*
> 
> A quick video - glass cutting


Great video Matthew.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Cuttin Glass 1/4"*
> 
> A quick video - glass cutting


Nice job! So it that easy…. LOL Look fwd to more videos!


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Cuttin Glass 1/4"*
> 
> A quick video - glass cutting


Well, you sure made that look easy. Thanks-I'll give it a try.


----------



## MattTheNewf (Feb 27, 2012)

*Infinity Mirror - Finally*

Hi guys,
Dad let me stay up late to post my video on lumberjocks. This is part 1. The ending is funny. Hope you take a minute to watch it.


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Infinity Mirror - Finally*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Dad let me stay up late to post my video on lumberjocks. This is part 1. The ending is funny. Hope you take a minute to watch it.


LOL I LOVE IT!!! Great Job Matthew… Excellent work… and yea, the ending was classic!


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Infinity Mirror - Finally*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Dad let me stay up late to post my video on lumberjocks. This is part 1. The ending is funny. Hope you take a minute to watch it.


I'm still laughing at the last 15 seconds. Great job Matthew - This was a fun project so far. Only the outer case remains. Hopefully tomorrow? we'll see.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Infinity Mirror - Finally*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Dad let me stay up late to post my video on lumberjocks. This is part 1. The ending is funny. Hope you take a minute to watch it.


That's some funny stuff right there at the end.

Great project.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Infinity Mirror - Finally*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Dad let me stay up late to post my video on lumberjocks. This is part 1. The ending is funny. Hope you take a minute to watch it.


good project build Matthew.very cool, loved the ending.


----------



## 308Gap (Mar 6, 2010)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Infinity Mirror - Finally*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Dad let me stay up late to post my video on lumberjocks. This is part 1. The ending is funny. Hope you take a minute to watch it.


Great job. keep up the good work.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Infinity Mirror - Finally*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Dad let me stay up late to post my video on lumberjocks. This is part 1. The ending is funny. Hope you take a minute to watch it.


Excellent explanation and filming. Nice job.


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Infinity Mirror - Finally*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Dad let me stay up late to post my video on lumberjocks. This is part 1. The ending is funny. Hope you take a minute to watch it.


Thanks kindly COTL.

NLWW Videos


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Infinity Mirror - Finally*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Dad let me stay up late to post my video on lumberjocks. This is part 1. The ending is funny. Hope you take a minute to watch it.


Great videos!


----------



## MattTheNewf (Feb 27, 2012)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Infinity Mirror - Finally*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Dad let me stay up late to post my video on lumberjocks. This is part 1. The ending is funny. Hope you take a minute to watch it.


thank you everyone


----------



## MattTheNewf (Feb 27, 2012)

*Spice Rack - Great project - Fun Assembly Music - And MY Mom is in it. *

Feels like a long time since my last video. This one was fun and I get to use my oscillating spindle sander from Grizzly. This is a spice rack I made for my Mom. I do some cutting on the tablesaw and chopsaw but the rest is all coping saw.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Spice Rack - Great project - Fun Assembly Music - And MY Mom is in it. *
> 
> Feels like a long time since my last video. This one was fun and I get to use my oscillating spindle sander from Grizzly. This is a spice rack I made for my Mom. I do some cutting on the tablesaw and chopsaw but the rest is all coping saw.


Way to be Matthew! Ive got some crown molding to do at my house, it looks like youve got the skills on the coping saw that would come in real handy. Doin any side work yet  ?

Looks like Mom loves her new shelf and you had a lot of fun making it for her too. Kepp up the good work buddy.


----------



## MattTheNewf (Feb 27, 2012)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Spice Rack - Great project - Fun Assembly Music - And MY Mom is in it. *
> 
> Feels like a long time since my last video. This one was fun and I get to use my oscillating spindle sander from Grizzly. This is a spice rack I made for my Mom. I do some cutting on the tablesaw and chopsaw but the rest is all coping saw.


Thank you chrisstef. coping saw is alot of fun to use. it looks fun when my dad speeds up the camera


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Spice Rack - Great project - Fun Assembly Music - And MY Mom is in it. *
> 
> Feels like a long time since my last video. This one was fun and I get to use my oscillating spindle sander from Grizzly. This is a spice rack I made for my Mom. I do some cutting on the tablesaw and chopsaw but the rest is all coping saw.


You are much better at measuring and cutting than I am. I usually have to cut the longer pieces first because if I mess up I can still use them for smaller pieces, but you hit it right the first time!


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Spice Rack - Great project - Fun Assembly Music - And MY Mom is in it. *
> 
> Feels like a long time since my last video. This one was fun and I get to use my oscillating spindle sander from Grizzly. This is a spice rack I made for my Mom. I do some cutting on the tablesaw and chopsaw but the rest is all coping saw.


Great job Matthew bet ya Mom is going to get a lot of use from your rack. Keep them videos coming!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Spice Rack - Great project - Fun Assembly Music - And MY Mom is in it. *
> 
> Feels like a long time since my last video. This one was fun and I get to use my oscillating spindle sander from Grizzly. This is a spice rack I made for my Mom. I do some cutting on the tablesaw and chopsaw but the rest is all coping saw.


very cool video Matthew ,moms got to proud of her new spice rack and you too. liked the the music went with t it when your dad sped up the camera looked like a lot of fun.my hats off to Grizzly great tool and always fun to get to use a new one.your getting good at this craft.thanks for the video i really enjoyed it .


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Spice Rack - Great project - Fun Assembly Music - And MY Mom is in it. *
> 
> Feels like a long time since my last video. This one was fun and I get to use my oscillating spindle sander from Grizzly. This is a spice rack I made for my Mom. I do some cutting on the tablesaw and chopsaw but the rest is all coping saw.


Another inspiring video. Sure wish I had started as young as you. Can not imagine the projects you'll be completing as you get older.


----------



## rkoorman (Sep 1, 2010)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Spice Rack - Great project - Fun Assembly Music - And MY Mom is in it. *
> 
> Feels like a long time since my last video. This one was fun and I get to use my oscillating spindle sander from Grizzly. This is a spice rack I made for my Mom. I do some cutting on the tablesaw and chopsaw but the rest is all coping saw.


Great video !!!


----------



## MattTheNewf (Feb 27, 2012)

*Spice Rack - Great project - Fun Assembly Music - And MY Mom is in it. *

Feels like a long time since my last video. This one was fun and I get to use my oscillating spindle sander from Grizzly. This is a spice rack I made for my Mom. I do some cutting on the tablesaw and chopsaw but the rest is all coping saw.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Spice Rack - Great project - Fun Assembly Music - And MY Mom is in it. *
> 
> Feels like a long time since my last video. This one was fun and I get to use my oscillating spindle sander from Grizzly. This is a spice rack I made for my Mom. I do some cutting on the tablesaw and chopsaw but the rest is all coping saw.


Great video. You did a great job building that spice rack.


----------



## MattTheNewf (Feb 27, 2012)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Spice Rack - Great project - Fun Assembly Music - And MY Mom is in it. *
> 
> Feels like a long time since my last video. This one was fun and I get to use my oscillating spindle sander from Grizzly. This is a spice rack I made for my Mom. I do some cutting on the tablesaw and chopsaw but the rest is all coping saw.


Thank you Julian


----------



## dspahn (Nov 19, 2011)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Spice Rack - Great project - Fun Assembly Music - And MY Mom is in it. *
> 
> Feels like a long time since my last video. This one was fun and I get to use my oscillating spindle sander from Grizzly. This is a spice rack I made for my Mom. I do some cutting on the tablesaw and chopsaw but the rest is all coping saw.


Aren't you a bit young for Benny Hill?


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Spice Rack - Great project - Fun Assembly Music - And MY Mom is in it. *
> 
> Feels like a long time since my last video. This one was fun and I get to use my oscillating spindle sander from Grizzly. This is a spice rack I made for my Mom. I do some cutting on the tablesaw and chopsaw but the rest is all coping saw.


Excellent, I really enjoyed watching this and I look forward to your future projects.


----------



## Diggerjacks (Oct 22, 2009)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Spice Rack - Great project - Fun Assembly Music - And MY Mom is in it. *
> 
> Feels like a long time since my last video. This one was fun and I get to use my oscillating spindle sander from Grizzly. This is a spice rack I made for my Mom. I do some cutting on the tablesaw and chopsaw but the rest is all coping saw.


Hello Matthew

You've done a fantastic project

I really like it and I agree with your mother " Thanks you baby" 
I have just a question : What is your new project ?

Thanks a lot for sharing

The music is really good ( and I also like the benny Hill show !!!)


----------



## MattTheNewf (Feb 27, 2012)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Spice Rack - Great project - Fun Assembly Music - And MY Mom is in it. *
> 
> Feels like a long time since my last video. This one was fun and I get to use my oscillating spindle sander from Grizzly. This is a spice rack I made for my Mom. I do some cutting on the tablesaw and chopsaw but the rest is all coping saw.


thank you for your comments i really like seeeing them. Me and my dad are planning my next project. We want to make somthing with my new kreg jig. if you can think of some things for me to build let me know.


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Spice Rack - Great project - Fun Assembly Music - And MY Mom is in it. *
> 
> Feels like a long time since my last video. This one was fun and I get to use my oscillating spindle sander from Grizzly. This is a spice rack I made for my Mom. I do some cutting on the tablesaw and chopsaw but the rest is all coping saw.


Another great project Matthew. This was allot of fun!

How did we get so lucky to end up with this beautiful lady? She is cute!


----------



## Diggerjacks (Oct 22, 2009)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Spice Rack - Great project - Fun Assembly Music - And MY Mom is in it. *
> 
> Feels like a long time since my last video. This one was fun and I get to use my oscillating spindle sander from Grizzly. This is a spice rack I made for my Mom. I do some cutting on the tablesaw and chopsaw but the rest is all coping saw.


Hello Matthew

Look at my project

Perhaps It will make you some ideas for your new project with the Kreg jig

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/47654
If you have some questions …. mail me

Good luck for the future


----------



## mnpete (Feb 15, 2011)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Spice Rack - Great project - Fun Assembly Music - And MY Mom is in it. *
> 
> Feels like a long time since my last video. This one was fun and I get to use my oscillating spindle sander from Grizzly. This is a spice rack I made for my Mom. I do some cutting on the tablesaw and chopsaw but the rest is all coping saw.


Great job Matthew. I heard that Rockler was having a sale on those Fatherboards.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Spice Rack - Great project - Fun Assembly Music - And MY Mom is in it. *
> 
> Feels like a long time since my last video. This one was fun and I get to use my oscillating spindle sander from Grizzly. This is a spice rack I made for my Mom. I do some cutting on the tablesaw and chopsaw but the rest is all coping saw.


Oh my, you have restored my faith in the whippersnapper generation. I'm so impressed with your woodworking skills and techniques. How you let the miter saw come to a complete stop before raising the blade. Always wearing ear and eye protection while working with power equipment. And your presence in front of the camera, you are a natural. You rattled off those measurements and dimensions like a pro. I can see why Grizzly invested in you. Those Grizzly folks know a good thing when they see it. And a special thanks to Mom and Dad for encouraging and making it possible. By the way, I really like how your glue-up/saw bench doubles as a kitchen table. Ingenius. I miss Benny Hill.


----------



## MattTheNewf (Feb 27, 2012)

*I sharpen a chisel on my WorkSharp*

My dad says i am not vetted but this video is fun. I forget my glasses but put them on when i remember. sorry. The chisel came out really really sharp thou


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

MattTheNewf said:


> *I sharpen a chisel on my WorkSharp*
> 
> My dad says i am not vetted but this video is fun. I forget my glasses but put them on when i remember. sorry. The chisel came out really really sharp thou


Matthew thank you, thats a great video .i just got the same work sharp and like mine too

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/65843

thanks for the tip on the angle for the edge ,


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

MattTheNewf said:


> *I sharpen a chisel on my WorkSharp*
> 
> My dad says i am not vetted but this video is fun. I forget my glasses but put them on when i remember. sorry. The chisel came out really really sharp thou


Great video demonstraton Matt. I have one of these units and sure enough it does work as advertised. You showed us how easy it can be.


----------



## MattTheNewf (Feb 27, 2012)

MattTheNewf said:


> *I sharpen a chisel on my WorkSharp*
> 
> My dad says i am not vetted but this video is fun. I forget my glasses but put them on when i remember. sorry. The chisel came out really really sharp thou


thank you eddie


----------



## MattTheNewf (Feb 27, 2012)

MattTheNewf said:


> *I sharpen a chisel on my WorkSharp*
> 
> My dad says i am not vetted but this video is fun. I forget my glasses but put them on when i remember. sorry. The chisel came out really really sharp thou


thank you craftsman on the lake


----------



## 58j35bonanza (Jan 11, 2011)

MattTheNewf said:


> *I sharpen a chisel on my WorkSharp*
> 
> My dad says i am not vetted but this video is fun. I forget my glasses but put them on when i remember. sorry. The chisel came out really really sharp thou


Fantastic video! Thanks for sharing.
I have been looking at getting a work sharp, do you and your dad like yours and feel its a good machine?


----------



## wooded (Mar 6, 2012)

MattTheNewf said:


> *I sharpen a chisel on my WorkSharp*
> 
> My dad says i am not vetted but this video is fun. I forget my glasses but put them on when i remember. sorry. The chisel came out really really sharp thou


Right after I got the Worksharp I thought it was pretty cool to shave my arm with the chisle to test it but kept on cutting myself. Almost quit. Still have to do it now and then. ;-J


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

MattTheNewf said:


> *I sharpen a chisel on my WorkSharp*
> 
> My dad says i am not vetted but this video is fun. I forget my glasses but put them on when i remember. sorry. The chisel came out really really sharp thou


A great video! Keep up the good work!


----------



## MattTheNewf (Feb 27, 2012)

MattTheNewf said:


> *I sharpen a chisel on my WorkSharp*
> 
> My dad says i am not vetted but this video is fun. I forget my glasses but put them on when i remember. sorry. The chisel came out really really sharp thou


bonanza i really like my worksharp. it is easy for me to sharpen my dads tools.


----------



## MattTheNewf (Feb 27, 2012)

MattTheNewf said:


> *I sharpen a chisel on my WorkSharp*
> 
> My dad says i am not vetted but this video is fun. I forget my glasses but put them on when i remember. sorry. The chisel came out really really sharp thou


stumpynubs my dad says we are going to make your worksharp project in one of our videos


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

MattTheNewf said:


> *I sharpen a chisel on my WorkSharp*
> 
> My dad says i am not vetted but this video is fun. I forget my glasses but put them on when i remember. sorry. The chisel came out really really sharp thou


58j35bonanza - The WorkSharp really holds up to what it says it can do. I showed Matthew how to do the chisel one time and he was able to create a razor sharp chisel on his attempt. It's fool proof and a solid piece of equipment in my opinion. Perhaps others can chime in with their thoughts as well.

Here is the chisel he sharpened in the video. Mind you this is only pine.


----------



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

MattTheNewf said:


> *I sharpen a chisel on my WorkSharp*
> 
> My dad says i am not vetted but this video is fun. I forget my glasses but put them on when i remember. sorry. The chisel came out really really sharp thou


Nice! Not vetted. heh…

It's the new buzzword!


----------



## mnpete (Feb 15, 2011)

MattTheNewf said:


> *I sharpen a chisel on my WorkSharp*
> 
> My dad says i am not vetted but this video is fun. I forget my glasses but put them on when i remember. sorry. The chisel came out really really sharp thou


Nicely done Matthew! I think your Dad is running some kind racket on you…now you're in charge of keeping all the chisels sharp! Dads…sheesh!


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

MattTheNewf said:


> *I sharpen a chisel on my WorkSharp*
> 
> My dad says i am not vetted but this video is fun. I forget my glasses but put them on when i remember. sorry. The chisel came out really really sharp thou


GR8 demo Matthew thx


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

MattTheNewf said:


> *I sharpen a chisel on my WorkSharp*
> 
> My dad says i am not vetted but this video is fun. I forget my glasses but put them on when i remember. sorry. The chisel came out really really sharp thou


Great Video Matthew

Learning sharpening is best skill to have

Jamie


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

MattTheNewf said:


> *I sharpen a chisel on my WorkSharp*
> 
> My dad says i am not vetted but this video is fun. I forget my glasses but put them on when i remember. sorry. The chisel came out really really sharp thou


Way to be Matty - i just opened up my worksharp yesterday … cmon over and you can sharpen all my chisels too . Im looking forward to your stumpynubs worksharp station, i bet you could give me a few pointers when you're done.


----------



## MattTheNewf (Feb 27, 2012)

*Mere Mortal contest*

here is my video for steves contest


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Mere Mortal contest*
> 
> here is my video for steves contest


Matthew nice response ))

Dennis


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Mere Mortal contest*
> 
> here is my video for steves contest


... and you've GOT what it takes!

LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Mere Mortal contest*
> 
> here is my video for steves contest


Mathew you are a very cleaver boy* *


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Mere Mortal contest*
> 
> here is my video for steves contest


dont forget to post it on his site too.


----------



## MattTheNewf (Feb 27, 2012)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Mere Mortal contest*
> 
> here is my video for steves contest


Thank you eddie. last one didn't go there my dad said. he just reposted for me.


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Mere Mortal contest*
> 
> here is my video for steves contest


great video. Is that you new table saw I see in the back ground?


----------



## MattTheNewf (Feb 27, 2012)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Mere Mortal contest*
> 
> here is my video for steves contest


yes Andrew I got it from busy bee tools about a week ago.  thanks for noticing.


----------



## MattTheNewf (Feb 27, 2012)

*Finger Jointed Box - Video*

Finger Jointed Box, made from 1/2" maple. (Matthew is in school - Posting this on his blog for him) feel free to leave him a comment.

Thanks LJ's


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Finger Jointed Box - Video*
> 
> Finger Jointed Box, made from 1/2" maple. (Matthew is in school - Posting this on his blog for him) feel free to leave him a comment.
> 
> Thanks LJ's


Nice job Matthew, I'm glad you take safety seriously. Can always find more wood, you only have so many fingers. Your sister is going to love that box. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Finger Jointed Box - Video*
> 
> Finger Jointed Box, made from 1/2" maple. (Matthew is in school - Posting this on his blog for him) feel free to leave him a comment.
> 
> Thanks LJ's


Very professional. You attacked a job that isn't something just anyone is comfortable doing. I didn't see the old school wrist mallet mentioned in the "tools used" portion of the credits though.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Finger Jointed Box - Video*
> 
> Finger Jointed Box, made from 1/2" maple. (Matthew is in school - Posting this on his blog for him) feel free to leave him a comment.
> 
> Thanks LJ's


I loved it! Your doing a great job and seem to be aware of saftey as well! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Doe (Aug 26, 2010)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Finger Jointed Box - Video*
> 
> Finger Jointed Box, made from 1/2" maple. (Matthew is in school - Posting this on his blog for him) feel free to leave him a comment.
> 
> Thanks LJ's


Very well done. Have you thought about being a teacher? You would be really good at it. What do you think about the Osbourne mitre gauge? I haven't seen it before.

Thanks for sharing and keep up the excellent work.

P.S. Your Dad is a really good assistant


----------



## MattTheNewf (Feb 27, 2012)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Finger Jointed Box - Video*
> 
> Finger Jointed Box, made from 1/2" maple. (Matthew is in school - Posting this on his blog for him) feel free to leave him a comment.
> 
> Thanks LJ's


Hi everyone my dad and I are just in from the shop. sorry for a late reply to everyone. Its 11:14pm here right now and that is late for me

ClayandNancy 
yes i want to keep my fingers as long as I can  thank you for your comment

Nomercadies
I don't know what that is but we will google it thank you for your comment

Ken90712
Thanks safety is very important

Doe
no i never ever wanted to be a teacher, I never thought about it. The osbourn mitre gauge works really good for me, really good for making miters. my dad says there are reviews of it on lumberjocks that you can look up.


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Finger Jointed Box - Video*
> 
> Finger Jointed Box, made from 1/2" maple. (Matthew is in school - Posting this on his blog for him) feel free to leave him a comment.
> 
> Thanks LJ's


A wrist malet is where you start pounding on things with your palm and wrist instead of going for a malet of another type. Old school woodworking. If you use your wrist as a malet, you might end up with mallet finger. Hopefully not full blown mallet wrist.


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Finger Jointed Box - Video*
> 
> Finger Jointed Box, made from 1/2" maple. (Matthew is in school - Posting this on his blog for him) feel free to leave him a comment.
> 
> Thanks LJ's


Great job, I'm jealous of your slick tablesaw! Hooray for the new generation of woodworkers (including myself)!


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Finger Jointed Box - Video*
> 
> Finger Jointed Box, made from 1/2" maple. (Matthew is in school - Posting this on his blog for him) feel free to leave him a comment.
> 
> Thanks LJ's


Matthew, Ask your folks if they know the Whittle family. I used to hang out with a few on them back in the 1970's.


----------



## MattTheNewf (Feb 27, 2012)

*Tiger Maple and Oak Picture Frame*

Hi everyone, my dad uplaoded my new project to youtube last night but it was to late for me to post on lumberjocks so now i can. I made a picture frame for my brother. I hope you like it


----------



## cdhilburn (Jan 19, 2011)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Tiger Maple and Oak Picture Frame*
> 
> Hi everyone, my dad uplaoded my new project to youtube last night but it was to late for me to post on lumberjocks so now i can. I made a picture frame for my brother. I hope you like it


Great job!!!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Tiger Maple and Oak Picture Frame*
> 
> Hi everyone, my dad uplaoded my new project to youtube last night but it was to late for me to post on lumberjocks so now i can. I made a picture frame for my brother. I hope you like it


Matthew,

I am so impressed with your enthusiasm and passion! You are so encouraging! Keep it up!

(And seriously, thank you for the gift earlier, it was very thoughtful and encouraging and came at perfect time. You have a very good heart!)

Nate


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Tiger Maple and Oak Picture Frame*
> 
> Hi everyone, my dad uplaoded my new project to youtube last night but it was to late for me to post on lumberjocks so now i can. I made a picture frame for my brother. I hope you like it


Nate - sitting here with Matthew, he says thanks for the comment. Also, you are welcome, don't mention it.


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

MattTheNewf said:


> *Tiger Maple and Oak Picture Frame*
> 
> Hi everyone, my dad uplaoded my new project to youtube last night but it was to late for me to post on lumberjocks so now i can. I made a picture frame for my brother. I hope you like it


Matthew on tiger maple I like to wet is with a damp cloth before I then run it through the planer.


----------

